# Wurfweite UL -Rute



## Schlacko (29. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,
 habe da mal eine Frage an die UL -Angler.
 Ich habe viele kleine Wobbler so zwischen 2-5g.
 Bis dato habe ich die Wobbler immer mit einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 3-21g geworfen. Da muss man immer ordentlich reinhauen, das man die Dinger auf 10 - 15 m bekommt ( bin noch nicht mal sicher ob es 10-15m sind eher weniger?) Zumindest bekommt ich davon einen Tennisarm und macht keinen Spaß.
  Jetzt meine Frage. Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei der Wurfweite bzw. wie weit werft ihr eure Köder mit einer UL-Rute. Wie gesagt Köder sind Wobbler zwischen 2-5 g.
 Schon mal danke für eure Antworten!!


----------



## Tommes63 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



Schlacko schrieb:


> Da muss man immer ordentlich reinhauen, das man die Dinger auf 10 - 15 m bekommt...
> Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei der Wurfweite  bzw. wie weit werft ihr eure Köder mit einer UL-Rute. Wie gesagt Köder  sind Wobbler zwischen 2-5 g.


Auch nicht viel weiter. 

Ich hab ne 0,4-5g WG in 2,10m Länge und werfe Wobbler in deinem  beschriebenen WG 15-20m, eher weniger. Schnur ist ne 5kg geflochtene auf 2500er Daiwa Spule.

2-5g ist doch (fast) alles im WG deiner Rute. Schnur, Rutenringe, Spulendurchmesser haben einen großen Einfluß auf die Wurfweite. Aber meist fische ich damit Rigs und vom Boot muß ich nicht die letzten Meter herausholen.


----------



## thanatos (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

es ist nicht die Leistung deiner Rute sondern das Material 
 deines Köders,eine Bleikugel gleichen Gewicht´s würde bedeutend weiter kommen. 
 Mal ein Vergleich -trage 50 Kg Blei mal die Treppe hoch ,
 sicher kein Problem :m aber versuche es mal mit 50 Kg
 Eiderdaunen  
 Gegenprobe- lasse ein 0,5 g schweres Bleikügelchen vom 
 Balkon fallen und mache das gleiche mit einer gleich schweren Feder 
 UL -Fischen heißt bei mir auch bei der Schnur Ul =0,13 er
 mono und" in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft "#6


----------



## Schlacko (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Moin 
 erst mal danke für die Antworten.
 Habe am WE mal nachgemessen. Die kleinsten Köder bekomme ich gerade mal auf knapp über 5 m . Werde mal schauen ob ich den UL geliehen bekomme um das mal zu testen. 
 Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Vor 30 Jahren hatte ich mit mal für schwerere Streamer zum spinnen auf ne 5er Fliegenrute normale Ringe machen lassen und nen Klapprollenhalter draufgeklebt, liess sich um Klassen besser werfen, als die damals (NICHT zu vergleichen mit heutigen UL-Ruten!) leichten Spinnruten, weil die sich (war ein eher parabolischer Billigblank) so schön aufladen liess...

Natürlich kommst Du mit angepasstem Gerät weiter - ein "Weitwurfwunder" werden solche UL-Wobbler aber natürlich auch nie sein.

Ne 5-Kilo-Geflecht-Schnur bei einer 5 Gramm - Rute wie oben beschrieben, halte ich persönlich aber auch für etwas überdimensioniert, das reicht ja schon zum Hecht angeln und kostet sicher Wurfweite....

In diesen ganz leichten Klassen tendiere ich eher zu dünner Mono..

Obs sichs lohnt speziell für ein paar Meter Wurfweite neues Gerät anzuschaffen ist aber die ganz andere Frage (kenne ja Dein Gewässer nicht). 

Oft genug stehen Fische ja (gerade in Flüssen/Bächen) an den Kanten und Rinnen am Ufer, so dass man eh nicht so weiter werfen müsste..


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Eine Spinnrute mit WG 3-21 gr. klingt nach einer schön harten Aktion ( könnte fast Action sein?)
Ich meine, die Rute fühlt sich ab einem WG 10gr wahrscheinlich richtig wohl, tendenziell sogar höher, wenn dann noch eine dickere Geflochtene dazu kommt, dann hast Du mit den kleinen
Wobblern schlechte Karten.
Davon ab, ist bei den Wobblern eine harte Rute fehl am Platz. 
Ich würde mir eine kürzere Rute ( um 2,10 m) mit einer medium fast Action und einem WG bis max.10-12 gr. mal anschauen und dazu eine Mono oder Geflochtene mit einer linearen Tragkraft von max. 10 lbs, eher weniger. 
So eine Rute muss nicht teuer sein, es gab und gibt da immer wieder solche Stecken im Angebot für ganz schmales Geld mit einer super Ausstattung oder Du schaust mal nach 
Konger bei Clickbaits.de: kleines Geld die Virago oder für deutlich mehr die Paladin nano
http://www.clickbaits.de/barschangeln?Teilung=zweiteilig&Rutenlaenge=200cm - 220cm#go

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Schlacko (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Schöne das es hier jetzt fahrt aufnimmt. Danke.
 Da wir jetzt schon bei Details sind:
 Rute:Balzer Edition IM-12 Alegra Lure Special 21 Länge 198cm
 Schnur: WFT Plasma 8kg
 Revier: Duisburger Hafen und Baggerseen mal Ufer und vom Boot.

 Habe auch schon eine Rute im Auge:
 Savage Gear LFR 0-5 g auf knapp 2m länge. Aktion medium to Fast.
 Damit muss doch dann mehr drin sein als 5 m oder??
 Was mich halt sehr stört ist das ich für die 5m Wurfweite voll abledern muss.
 Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Die 8 Kilo Schnur ist definitiv in meinen Augen viel zu fett für so leichte Köder, das koste richtig Reichweite..


----------



## Schlacko (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Benutze die Rute ist hauptsächlich zum Hecht angeln vom Boot. Daher die 8kg Schnur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

dazu passts auch, zum Hechtangeln - aber damit 5 Gramm Wobbler werfen ist halt, wie wenn Du an einem Abschleppseilseil statt ner 3-Liter-Buddel Pennerglück versuchst, so ein 0,2er Jägermeisterfläschchen so weit wie möglich zu schleudern...

Geht schon, mit Sicherheit - aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht weit...


----------



## Laichzeit (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Wenn du die Rolle nicht neu bespulen willst, kannst du auch nur ca. 30m dünnes Geflecht, Mono oder FC an die 8kg Schnur anknoten. Die Länge reicht zum UL-Fischen aus und bevor es zum Hechtfischen geht, kommt das überdimensionierte Vorfach wieder auf die Original-Spule.


----------



## Schlacko (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dazu passts auch, zum Hechtangeln - aber damit 5 Gramm Wobbler werfen ist halt, wie wenn Du an einem Abschleppseilseil statt ner 3-Liter-Buddel Pennerglück versuchst, so ein 0,2er Jägermeisterfläschchen so weit wie möglich zu schleudern...
> 
> Geht schon, mit Sicherheit - aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht weit...



Das Prinzip ist schon klar. Bis dato waren die kleinen Wobbler bei mir mehr ne Randerscheinung. Habe in den letzten 2 Wochen gemerkt wie viel Spaß es macht, Barsche mit kleinen Ködern aus dem Kraut zu zuppeln.


----------



## Schlacko (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rolle nicht neu bespulen willst, kannst du auch nur ca. 30m dünnes Geflecht, Mono oder FC an die 8kg Schnur anknoten. Die Länge reicht zum UL-Fischen aus und bevor es zum Hechtfischen geht, kommt das überdimensionierte Vorfach wieder auf die Original-Spule.



Gut Idee, aber zu faul das immer ab und drauf zu fummeln. 
Danke!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die 8 Kilo Schnur ist definitiv in meinen Augen viel zu fett für so leichte Köder, das koste richtig Reichweite..



Richtig,beeinträchtigt aber auch  den Köderlauf



Schlacko schrieb:


> Benutze die Rute ist hauptsächlich zum Hecht angeln vom Boot. Daher die 8kg Schnur.



Ist selbst auf einer -21 g Rute überdimensioniert..Hecht hin oder her.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Bin ja nu wirklich ein Headroom-Freak - aber 8 kg auf dieser 21-g-Rute sind IMO ohnehin viel zu derb, das passt auch ansonsten nicht wirklich (8 kg sind z. B. was für nen Hecht- oder Zanderstock bis ca. 50 oder 60 g WG).

Und diese 21-g-Rute wäre mir wiederum für Minigefizzel zu derb.

Ich würde bei dem Stock auf ne Schnur mit ca. 5 kg runtergehen und dann Köder ab (!) 8 oder 10 g fischen. Das müsste dann eigentlich funzen und brauchbare Wurfweiten bringen. 

Kein Plan, wo die oben rum real aufhört bzw. wie die sonst so ausfällt - vielleicht gehen dann Köder mit 12 bis 14 g noch für ne brauchbare Führung?

Und für die ganz kleinen Minis was (deutlich) Leichteres anschaffen.


----------



## pike-81 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Moinsen!
Alternativ zum neuen Tackle kannst Du auch einfach erstmal das Gewicht des Köders erhöhen. 
Z.B. mit Blei vor dem Vorfach. Entweder eine normal Bleiolive bzw. Schrotblei, aber auch ein Seitenarm als Bodentaster. 
Möglich ist es auch ein Spirolino vorzuschalten. 
Oder fischst den Kleinköder (Twister, Shad, Streamer) als Springer vor einem größeren Köder. 
Um leichteste Köder anständig zu fischen, muß man in der Regel schon tief in die Tasche greifen, und das gesamte Tackle penibel aufeinander abstimmen. 
Dann müssen am Spot auch noch perfekte Bedingungen herrschen. Bei Kraut und Hängern oder Wind hast Du keine Chance. Ganz zu schweigen von Kapitalen Beifängen. 
Petri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Alternativ zum neuen Tackle kannst Du auch einfach erstmal das Gewicht des Köders erhöhen.
> Z.B. mit Blei vor dem Vorfach. Entweder eine normal Bleiolive bzw. Schrotblei, aber auch ein Seitenarm als Bodentaster.
> 
> ...



Einfach erstmal Gewicht erhöhen..?

..ist alles andere als einfach

Funzt bei Spinner,Finesse etc.

Ist bei ganz leichten Wobblern(und um die ging es ja primär) aber nahezu der sicherste Weg,sich den Lauf zu versauen.

Das klappt noch am ehesten mit Cranks oder floating Minnow Leierkisten wie z.B.dem Rapala Original.

Bei Suspendern kannste das schon fast knicken,die reagieren ja auf zu grosse Snaps bereits mit Kopfstand.

Bei innen verbauten, freilaufenden Balancegewichten ,wird dir ein leichtes Zusatzblei auch nicht viel mehr an Weite bringen..wenn überhaupt.

Die sind durch die beabsichtigte Gewichtsverlagerung beim Wurf ja schon auf optimale Weite getrimmt.

2 oder 3 g mehr vor dem Wobbler, dürften da mehr Brems-als Weiten-
effekt erzielen.Und mit 10 g wird er zwar weiter fliegen aber danach absaufen.

Das man für leichte Köder Tackletechnisch tief in die Tasche greifen muss(!),ist übrigens so nicht richtig.

Abstimmung ist wichtig,das geht aber durchaus auch in Preiswert,ohne die Hausbank überfallen zu müssen.

Für knapp über 'nen Hunni etwas aus Mitchells Rutenkiste
(2-8 g Mag Pro Advanced oder EVX),1000er Ryobi Ecusima plus Daiwa J-Braid oder Stroft Mono.

Ja man könnte auch 'ne Evergreen Kaleido plus 1025er Exist und eine Spule Morethan12 nehmen.

Wenn man denn möchte..

Ist aber kein muss,um "Fusselkram" fischen zu können


----------



## Tommes63 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne 5-Kilo-Geflecht-Schnur bei einer 5 Gramm - Rute wie oben beschrieben, halte ich persönlich aber auch für etwas überdimensioniert, das reicht ja schon zum Hecht angeln und kostet sicher Wurfweite....


Eben diese (60+Hecht) hab ich schon mit Chubby Minnow gefangen. Ist natürlich seltener Zufall und alles andere als darauf abgezielt.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In diesen ganz leichten Klassen tendiere ich eher zu dünner Mono.



Ich lerne ja auch gern dazu, welche Tragräfte bei "UL Monos" sind denn etwa das Mittel der Wahl?

Bei mir kommt bald zum Angeln mit Rigs noch eine zweite Rute dazu (etwas mehr WG) und dann kann ich die UL besser abstimmen. Vorwiegend DS, selten Miniwobbler. Rolle wird wohl ca. 1000-1500er Daiwa, nur welche Schnur?


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Dazu sollte man den Begriff UL mal genauer definieren, da gibt es mehrere Aussagen, ich persönlich sehe UL im Bereich von Ködergewichten zwischen 0, und 7 g, manche reden auch bis max. 10 g, das ist für mich aber dann schon eher L, doch wie so oft im Leben können sich die Hersteller nicht darauf verbindlich einigen, schon garnicht, wenn es um die Definition für die Ruten geht, weil die Aktion dabei keine Berücksichtigung findet.
Damit so leichte Köder noch einigermaßen geworfen und geführt werden können, muss sich die Rute auch vernünftig aufladen  können, oftmals werden solche Ruten mit einer weitestgehenden Parabolik geliefert, mir persönlich gefallen solche Ruten, die einem Winkelpicker sehr ähnlich sind, eingesetzte feinfühlige Karbonspitze mit einem vernünftigen Rückgrad, sehr feiner Beringung und Längen um 190 -210 cm.
Dementsprechend werden dann natürlich auch deutlich feinere Schnüre gefischt, bei modernen Ruten wird eine 
Linerate angegeben z.B. PE #0.4 d.h. die Schnur hat eine Tragkraft von rd. 8 lb ( Knotentragkraft), ich würde hier zu einer guten 0,18er Mono tendieren.
Mal ein Wort zu den Rollen, auch aus meiner Sicht, eine kleine 1000er Rolle würde bei einer PE-Schnur noch gut funktionieren, bei Mono ist der Kern der Rolle zu klein, die Anzahl der Klänge pro Meter verhindert gute Wurfweiten und die Schnur neigt mehr zum Kringeln, kennen sicher viele.
Ich habe auch beim UL eine 2000er Rolle ( ich fische da die Passion von SPRO), da halten sich die Probleme in Grenzen und zu schwer wird das auch nicht.

Wie gesagt, nur meine persönliche Meinung,sehen bestimmt wieder einige anders.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

An meiner 2-8gr Mag Pro fische ich eine 2500er Aernos, wenn kein Geflecht, dann auch eine 18er Billigmono (Lineaeffe, 1800m=5€) oder gleich dickes FC.
Das kommt aber sehr stark auf die Rute an und ob man Fische von Hindernissen weghalten muss, oder nicht.


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

was heißt hier persönliche Meinung ;+
 wenn wir alle der gleichen Meinung wären brauchten wir kein 
 Forum. :q
 UL -das setzt voraus das man auch die Nerven hat einen
 fetten Beifang ganz soft ins Netz zu bringen das dauert eben 
 etwas länger .
 Meine 0,13 er trägt 1,8 Kg und hat bisher jeden Fisch gebracht -allerdings sind Hecht über 90 cm eher selten bzw.
 fast gar nicht vorhanden. #d:c
 meine Rolle "Quarz 330 pro manie " von Mitchel,Rute -Eigenbau -Zielfisch Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## Tommes63 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Ja eigentlich bin ich ja ein Fan von geflochtenen und wollte auf jeden fall eine der vielen für UL empfohlenen Monos ausprobieren. Allderdings erfordert der Versuch dann eine Rolle mit größerem Spulenkern als geplant.
Muß ich also noch mal Überschlafen, die 2te Rute hab ich ja noch nicht. Aber Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.#6


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Wenn du dir zuerst die Rute kaufst und mit der alten Rolle ausprobierst, kannst du dir vielleicht die neue Rolle sparen. Bei den dünnen Monos ist imho ein großer Spulenkern nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Tommes63 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Ich hatte das anders vor, die berits vorhandene 0,4-5WG bekommt einen neue Rolle und die zukünftige 3,5-21WG bekommt die vorhandene 2500er Rolle. Und ich werde beide Angeln gleichzeitig im Boot dabeihaben.
Ist aber nicht weiter wild das Ganze, hab ja noch ne 1500er Exeller im Keller liegen und probier das einfach aus und bei Gefallen kommt mal eine Luvias o.ä. an die UL. Bei nicht Gefallen kann ich mir immer noch was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Schlacko (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wurfweite UL -Rute*

Ersteinmal danke für die Diskussion und Tipps.
Habe mir dann mal ul tackle zugelegt.
Es wurde eine WFT Penzill Nano UL 2,03m 1-7g Spinnrute mit einer shimano exrage 2500. und als Schnur eine nanofil mit 3,3kg.
Werfe meine Wobbler jetzt mind. doppelt so weit.:vik:
******* macht das Angeln damit Spaß.
Und nochmal Danke.


----------

